# Whats the difference between Collinite 476 Collinite 915



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

Basically i think im gonna try the Collinite wax but simply want to know whats the difference between 476 and 915.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

TBH both are very good. 476s just seems to be that little bit more durable from my experience.


----------



## ConorOH (May 3, 2010)

Was going to ask this exact question.
I THINK I read somewhere that the 915 gives a wetter looking finish but could be totally wrong though, could anyone confirm?
(sorry for hijacking the thread!)


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I have 915 since it feels more fun to use, because it's more expensive than 476 and the tin looks better. *it's psychological! You think it's better since it looks better.. * 

And.. 915 smells better. Some describe it as a light-coconut smell. I just think it smells "sweeter than 476". 476 smells like the long lasting hardcore chemical-nafta-petroleum carnauba wax it is. 915 also has a bit more carnauba in it, some say it adds more wetness to dark colored cars. 

According to Collinite's FAQ, 476 lasts about 9-11 months. 915 is about 8-10 months.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Lazy_boyo said:


> whats the difference between 476 and 915.


439 - sorry, it's been a long day and I couldn't help it!!

On a more serious note, 915 has allegedly more carnauba in it but I think they are more akin to sealants rather than waxes. The 476 really isn't nice smelling and with its contents I really wouldn't advise inhaling that stuff guys - not good for you.
476 is the longest lasting and I think it looks good on Silver or lighter colours, 915 for darks and especially Black - a more "glassy" look if you like.

And a tin of either will outlive your grandkids!!!


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

From my experience with both waxes the only difference is the smell, 915 smells better.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Go with 915 adds nice deep warm shine and smells is better and easier to use than 476s.
476s more suitable for light colours . about me i will not buy 476s again!

Collinite FAQs


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice handy little table that for the :newbie: members :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

915 has more carnauba, more warmth. 476 lasts longer, tends to be more sealant. Both very good products, and still the best value LSP for me


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Go with 915 adds nice deep warm shine and smells is better and easier to use than 476s.
> 476s more suitable for light colours . about me i will not buy 476s again!
> 
> Collinite FAQs


+1:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

AArrhhh , wish I had seen this a month ago !

I asked the question and 476s came out tops so I brought some... Had I have known the 915 was better for dark paint


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

JasonE said:


> AArrhhh , wish I had seen this a month ago !
> 
> I asked the question and 476s came out tops so I brought some... Had I have known the 915 was better for dark paint


Don't worry about it! In my experience the difference is marginal. 915 is my fav due to it's smell though.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Don't worry about it! In my experience the difference is marginal..


:thumb:
there is not huge difference but 915 slightly warmer 
and sure easier when buff off .


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Don't worry about it! In my experience the difference is marginal. 915 is my fav due to it's smell though.


x2, 476s will be great on black, and both are ease to use (if applied correctly), the only difference between the two is the smell, and the pseudo carnauba % difference.

2 coats collinite 476s,


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have used both extensively and I would have to say that the difference in durability has been much less than I thought given conventional wisdom on their expected durability. My favorite Collinite wax is definately 915 because it looks best on all colors whereas I do not prefer the look of 476s on certain metallic paints, especially those with darker colors. I would also say that 915 is the easiest Colli paste wax to apply as well as it spreads and removes very easily provided it is lay down in thin coats.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Was just looking at the difference here as I'm after a wax for the silver focus. 476s it is then. 

Mega 4 year bump!


----------

